# Why Did I Ever Sell It?



## Dom Polito (Jan 8, 2016)

How about some post of guitars you felt like you should have never sold but did.
Here's one for me. Wish I never did.
Sorry it's a vid don't think I have any pics of it, at least ones I can find.
Be interesting to see.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

no pics, only tear stains. Two Hamers, a Korina artist and orange Newport with Bigsby. Man I was so stupid.
Can I take a minute to say how much I've enjoyed your Pagey playing with CAL. I've seen you perform several times. Since I've been loving You...no words. I was one of the guys standing in Sarnia. Thanks


----------



## Dom Polito (Jan 8, 2016)

Hey lefty nice to meet you thanks for the props. You're not the first guy to cry about Hamers. I know a few guy that still talk about it all the time.
We'll I sure do miss that 80's Tokai SG, so I know the feeling.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Electric Larrivee RS-2. 

The most useable volume and tone control I've ever heard.


----------



## Grainslayer (Sep 26, 2016)

1990 Ibanez RG 760 I bought new in 1990
Kramer Nightswan,back of headstock autographed by Vivian Campbell
Hurt to sell but rent to pay..😭Boo Hoo


----------



## Dom Polito (Jan 8, 2016)

Grainslayer said:


> 1990 Ibanez RG 760 I bought new in 1990
> Kramer Nightswan,back of headstock autographed by Vivian Campbell
> Hurt to sell but rent to pay..😭Boo Hoo


Damn!!!!!!!!That happens right?


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Early 80's Explorer E2 that I traded for a Sony stereo.
I was a dumb schmuck back then.


----------



## Acoustic Tom (Apr 6, 2020)

Rgx 212 yamaha probably an 1988. I didnt sell it but I was at a stage in my life where I walked away from it all. Not the most expensive guitar but man, I loved the way that thing played and felt. All I have are 2 glossy photographs from the one hour photo to remind me of it.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Tele Deluxe, Tele Bass, Mustang Bass, Fender lapsteel, Gibson B-25...just for starters.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

To many to list ...

the reason why I hold on to things now...


----------



## Dom Polito (Jan 8, 2016)

Right Frenchy?


----------



## Dom Polito (Jan 8, 2016)

leftysg said:


> no pics, only tear stains. Two Hamers, a Korina artist and orange Newport with Bigsby. Man I was so stupid.
> Can I take a minute to say how much I've enjoyed your Pagey playing with CAL. I've seen you perform several times. Since I've been loving You...no words. I was one of the guys standing in Sarnia. Thanks


Hey Lefty Sarnia always ROCKS!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Not much regret on any sold instruments ( or I would be filled with dark matter...) but two instruments that come to mind are a Tyler Burning Water and a Suhr T. Both were from the year 2000 and I owned them for many years. After being my #1 for 5 years, the Tyler started giving me issues with forearm/wrist and was then dubbed the “Burning Wrist”. It was over 8.5 lbs but something special about that super Strat.

The Suhr T also had something going on. The original owner called me every year for 8 years trying to buy it back. I finally decided to sell it back and he didn’t want it anymore....I sold it to a posted WTB ad and afterwards, the original owner ended up getting it back. The original owner got back to me and told me : “I now know why I originally sold the guitar (over 10 years at that point), I just don’t like Tele’s”!!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Alex said:


> The original owner got back to me and told me : “I now know why I originally sold the guitar (over 10 years at that point), I just don’t like Tele’s”!!


It certainly took him long enough to confirm his thinking and decision on that fact.


----------



## Pierrafeux (Jul 12, 2012)

My only regret is for my first electric combo. It was a Baldwin Baby Bison 1963 or 65 don't remember with my old Guild 2x12" Amp.................Man I was so excited, I was 13 years old back then when my mom bought them for me.


----------



## Dom Polito (Jan 8, 2016)

Pierrafeux said:


> My only regret is for my first electric combo. It was a Baldwin Baby Bison 1963 or 65 don't remember with my old Guild 2x12" Amp.................Man I was so excited, I was 13 years old back then when my mom bought them for me.


Nice combo.


----------



## Dom Polito (Jan 8, 2016)

I purchased 2 Magnetone M10's from Long and Mcqaude when it was called Sparling and Maurice.
I paid $190 each. It had the most insane vibrato I have ever heard. I can't say I've heard anything like that.
Here's a stock pic of what it looked like.

.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

I'm having more of a "why haven't I sold that yet" problem....


----------



## Dom Polito (Jan 8, 2016)

tomee2 said:


> I'm having more of a "why haven't I sold that yet" problem....


There is that too right, and we know it!


----------



## Ronan Crozier (Aug 20, 2019)

The guitar I most regret selling is this, a Fender Custom Shop ‘63 Telecaster in Candy Apple Red. It sounded, played and looked amazing. You really don’t see CS ‘63 Teles come up a ton so it was too bad I sold it. If anyone has one, maybe in blonde? Let me know, maybe I can trade for it lol.


----------



## PBGas (Jan 14, 2017)

A few years ago I had a very stunning Ibanez J Custom 7 string with a Spalted maple top that I had a good friend pickup for me in Japan when he was there on business. It was amazing. I do really miss it but at the same time, someone offered me double what I paid for it....so, well....it ended up funding one of my current Fender CS guitars that I was searching for a few years to get. 

I had one of the Ibanez Jem 7 string guitars. It was also amazing. Again, sold it for exactly what I paid for it which ended up funding something else that I do currently have. 

Another one I sold a couple of years back was a beautiful PRS Floyd Custom 24. I bought it used from a nice gent out west. Again, I sold it for what I paid for it so no loss other then the memory of it.


----------



## Dom Polito (Jan 8, 2016)

Love it!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dom Polito (Jan 8, 2016)

PBGas said:


> A few years ago I had a very stunning Ibanez J Custom 7 string with a Spalted maple top that I had a good friend pickup for me in Japan when he was there on business. It was amazing. I do really miss it but at the same time, someone offered me double what I paid for it....so, well....it ended up funding one of my current Fender CS guitars that I was searching for a few years to get.
> 
> I had one of the Ibanez Jem 7 string guitars. It was also amazing. Again, sold it for exactly what I paid for it which ended up funding something else that I do currently have.
> 
> Another one I sold a couple of years back was a beautiful PRS Floyd Custom 24. I bought it used from a nice gent out west. Again, I sold it for what I paid for it so no loss other then the memory of it.


We all need a buddy in Japan, so much to be had.


----------



## Cups (Jan 5, 2010)

1977 goldtop Les Paul Deluxe. That thing sang with natural sustain. Had a neck that fit my hand. Heavy but comfortable.

_sigh_


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

I buy more than I sell, so dont have this problem as much as those I wish I had bought....a couple of those were Alex's


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Ronan Crozier said:


> The guitar I most regret selling is this, a Fender Custom Shop ‘63 Telecaster in Candy Apple Red. It sounded, played and looked amazing. You really don’t see CS ‘63 Teles come up a ton so it was too bad I sold it. If anyone has one, maybe in blonde? Let me know, maybe I can trade for it lol.
> View attachment 333019


Love that color


----------



## Shawn B. (Aug 10, 2012)

So many... when I was young, I could afford one guitar at a time. 

If I needed/wanted something else, I had to sell my guitar to finance the new one. These are among the greatest regrets: 1) 1965 Guild Starfire with the best-sounding DeArmonds I have ever heard. 2) A '59 Guild CE-100. Franz pickups were amazing on that one, too.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

A 1975 Martin D28,a Gallagher G70 from 1973,a 1959 Martin D18, a Mossman hog dread and an early 30's Gibson L00


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

Foresight is everything, right? I have to go with 3.

Late 50's Flying V. Purchased in the late 60's for cheap and sold it not long after for what I paid. The neck was like a baseball bat. No pic.....

but 2 here : A '56 minty fresh one owner Strat (nothing special, just a well preserved time capsule ) and '70s Veleno (great tones and super skinny neck which I liked but it was like hanging on to an popsicle till' the neck warmed up). No regrets, well maybe just a twinge every now and then.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

There have been a few, but the biggest one was my MotorAve Belaire.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Diablo said:


> I buy more than I sell, so dont have this problem as much as those I wish I had bought....a couple of those were Alex's


Check the emporium....there's still time for your dream to come true 😄


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Worked my a$$ off as “fuel/tender boy” at a snooty yacht club (no tipping policy as well) for my new Squier MIJ Contemporary Strat.
Cost me $699 AUS, and my Boss pedals.
Sold my soul to Molly Meldrum with a failed band contract for 20 years ( anything I wrote, performed, recorded or even looked at, he owned)
And eventually sold my guitar& pedals for $500 at Sunburst music on Coogee Bay Rd for....you guessed it, rent & gas for the car.









Let’s, NOT talk about the outfit peeps.


----------



## Fuzzy dagger (Jun 3, 2016)

Gibson s-1. My first quality guitar bought 1980-ish and sold a few years later to get my friend a Japanese p-bass copy. It was worth it at the time to get the band up and running. I stupidly replaced the bridge and middle pups with a DiMarzio super distortion, as was the fashion at the time. Maybe someone here has seen it! I’d like to get another when I can afford it to check it out, knowing what I know now. Stock photo.


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

An early 2000's Hamer Artist Custom. Stunning maple top, amazing attention to detail, and great tones.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

I miss a few but one of the ones I regret selling was my Fender Lead I. It was my first "good" guitar and I bought it soon after graduating from high school in 1981. I sold it around 1984 or 85 as a broke college student facing a major car repair bill. The guitar itself was nothing spectacular, the reasons are more sentimental. A lot of good memories with that guitar in the few short years I owned it.


----------



## David Graves (Apr 5, 2017)

No guitars to speak of. My current one is perfect. 
But I did sell a Cornford Harlequin MK1 a few years back, that I really should have held onto. Perfect low watt gain monster.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

59 junior


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I have plenty of nice ones now, but a few that got away were an MIJ '52 RI Tele, a G&L Comanche and a 3 P90 EBMM AL.


----------



## Dom Polito (Jan 8, 2016)

David Graves said:


> No guitars to speak of. My current one is perfect.
> But I did sell a Cornford Harlequin MK1 a few years back, that I really should have held onto. Perfect low watt gain monster.


David what is the perfect one? We wanna know!


----------



## Dom Polito (Jan 8, 2016)

sulphur said:


> I have plenty of nice ones now, but a few that got away were an MIJ '52 RI Tele, a G&L Comanche and a 3 P90 EBMM AL.
> 
> View attachment 333129
> View attachment 333131
> View attachment 333132


Loving the G&L.


----------



## Judas68fr (Feb 5, 2013)

Adcandour said:


> Larrivee RS-2



I've had these on my radar since I tried one in a store a few years ago. Really nice guitars! 

As for me, the things I regret selling the most are the Marshall JMP1 preamp and the Mesa DC10. But I had to move from Europe to Canada, so didn't really have a choice. I've been on the lookout for them since I got here, but the JMP1s are waaaaay overpriced here (Marshall stuff is way too expensive here), and the DC5/10s don't come up for sale very often.


----------



## Dom Polito (Jan 8, 2016)

This ones not bad: Marshall JMP-1 Preamp | Amplificateurs et pédales | Ville de Montréal | Kijiji


----------



## David Graves (Apr 5, 2017)

Dom Polito said:


> David what is the perfect one? We wanna know!


The Perfect one is a Music Man L3 with a full rosewood neck.


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

I had a really nice Takemine. One of those hand-made Santa-Fe series. I regret selling that. I had a really nice Tele Plus Deluxe that never should have been sold, just because it was so unusual for a Tele to come equipped that way. A Rivera Fandango that is a soul crushing loss I still feel to this day and no amount of amp GAS yet has been able to fill that gaping hole. A Silverface Vibrolux Reverb that I sold because I was dumb enough to think I'd be able to afford a Blackface one day. I must have been drunk that day. I honestly don't know WTF there. And I miss my half stack too. I mean it's not like I have any need for that much amp anymore but still ...


----------



## Grainslayer (Sep 26, 2016)

Alex said:


> Not much regret on any sold instruments ( or I would be filled with dark matter...)


Lol,that’s a good way to describe it.Selling my rg760 definitely left a dark spot.Id love to find one again but I don’t think it would be the same.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Mooh said:


> Tele Deluxe, Tele Bass, Mustang Bass, Fender lapsteel, Gibson B-25...just for starters.


...and a Godin Richmond Belmont, Tele Aerodyne, Godin Acousticaster.


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

Mine of all guitars is a Ibanez RG821 with a tight end bridge made in Indonesia. I sold it cause at the time I had a room full of Prestige Ibanez and thought I didn’t need it. They are mostly all gone now except one 1570 but the one I miss the most is the Rg 821 there was just something about that guitar it was soooo good.

821 on far right in pic and the 1570 I kept in the middle.


----------



## slag banal (May 4, 2020)

Sold an Tobacco-burst LP Deluxe and a near mint 100W Superlead with matching 4x12, in 1976 because I was giving up playing loud and moving to USA. I think I got $800 for everything. Life goes on!


----------



## TTHX (May 24, 2013)

A white 2013 SG. I really miss that one and regret it so much lol


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

The 2 that immediately come to mind are a PRS Johnny Hiland and an EBMM Axis Super Sport.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

1991 Ibanez RG570. Traded it straight for a MIM tele in 2000. Thought I wouldn't want a locking trem anymore amd the few that I have had since don't come close to its tuning stability. 

Fender Marauder. Didn't have it for long but wish I kept because they are unique. If I recall it's the only Fender without a name on its headstock. And what about that triplebucker?!


----------



## Jaime (Mar 29, 2020)

Ronan Crozier said:


> The guitar I most regret selling is this, a Fender Custom Shop ‘63 Telecaster in Candy Apple Red. It sounded, played and looked amazing. You really don’t see CS ‘63 Teles come up a ton so it was too bad I sold it. If anyone has one, maybe in blonde? Let me know, maybe I can trade for it lol.


I just dropped my ice blue '63 off to have the neck worked on to get it to my liking... Hope it works out; unbelievably amazing sounding Tele. 

My regret is a 2001(?) highway one Strat. Still trying to track it down. Didn't sound all that good, but would love to have it back for sentimental reasons. I dodged my landlord on more than one occasion to avoid selling it back in the early 2000s... Then I let it go for basically nothing a couple years ago and still haven't figured out why.


----------



## Judas68fr (Feb 5, 2013)

Dom Polito said:


> This ones not bad: Marshall JMP-1 Preamp | Amplificateurs et pédales | Ville de Montréal | Kijiji



When I sold mine 10 years ago in France they traded for about 250 euros, so that's very expensive still..


----------



## Dom Polito (Jan 8, 2016)

Judas68fr said:


> When I sold mine 10 years ago in France they traded for about 250 euros, so that's very expensive still..


It is.


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

Judas68fr said:


> When I sold mine 10 years ago in France they traded for about 250 euros, so that's very expensive still..


Things Change, i just sold one for $900 no problem and fast. Getting harder to find and don't come cheap anymore. $675 is a good deal on today's market.


----------



## Dom Polito (Jan 8, 2016)

tdotrob said:


> Things Change, i just sold one for $900 no problem and fast. Getting harder to find and don't come cheap anymore. $675 is a good deal on today's market.


And there it is.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

My first decent guitar was a metallic light green early 80s LP Custom with flip out tuning pegs. IIRC it had diamond-shaped strap buttons & now believe that it began life with a Pelham Blue finish that aged really quickly. All I really remember about the guitar is that I paid $800 at Fromager Music in Owen Sound, it stayed in tune extremely well and I got $700 on trade a couple of years later. Apparently Phil X bought from Music Plex in Brampton where I’d dealt it in on a brand new SRV Strat in ‘93. D’Oh!

From a financial POV there are many that I should’ve bought and others that I sold too soon, but that baby shit green Lester holds a special place in my heart.


----------



## Fuzzy dagger (Jun 3, 2016)

That light green LP I bet was a unique colour, maybe pearl green. I have a pearl white version made in ‘83. Gibson put out a range of offbeat colours around then on their customs. I’d like to know what other shades they did. Mine has yellowed quite a bit. Come to think of it, you sold me a chainsaw case for this guitar, thanks @Roryfan!


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Fuzzy dagger said:


> That light green LP I bet was a unique colour, maybe pearl green. I have a pearl white version made in ‘83. Gibson put out a range of offbeat colours around then on their customs. I’d like to know what other shades they did. Mine has yellowed quite a bit. Come to think of it, you sold me a chainsaw case for this guitar, thanks @Roryfan!
> View attachment 333941


That’s a gorgeous colour. 

From what I’ve since been able to find online, the only green from that era was called Kelly Green & it’s much darker. I’ve seen a relatively recent Ltd. Edition CS RI called “Antique Pelham Blue” that looks pretty close to what my guitar was.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Alex said:


> Not much regret on any sold instruments ( or I would be filled with dark matter...) but two instruments that come to mind are a Tyler Burning Water and a Suhr T. Both were from the year 2000 and I owned them for many years. After being my #1 for 5 years, the Tyler started giving me issues with forearm/wrist and was then dubbed the “Burning Wrist”. It was over 8.5 lbs but something special about that super Strat.
> 
> The Suhr T also had something going on. The original owner called me every year for 8 years trying to buy it back. I finally decided to sell it back and he didn’t want it anymore....I sold it to a posted WTB ad and afterwards, the original owner ended up getting it back. The original owner got back to me and told me : “I now know why I originally sold the guitar (over 10 years at that point), I just don’t like Tele’s”!!



I had the same struggle with strats. It took me more than 10 years to finally admit I'm just not in to owning strats.
The only guitar I can think of selling with real regret is a 1962 Tele that I picked up back in 1983 and only kept it about a year or so. I regret that I didn't just stick it under the bed or in the closet when it fell out of favor, so that I could sell it when the prices went sky high.


----------



## GeoMTL (Oct 9, 2020)

oh boy, i regret selling a 92 les paul standard and a custom shop 61 reissue sg, I tried to track them down to buy them again but no luck, I am still looking for them to this day


----------



## Roots-Picker (Dec 29, 2017)

For me, it was a Heritage H-157CM with Sheptone Tribute pups in a dark amber finish. I sold it because it was getting too heavy for my aging back, but the PAF tone from the Sheps was to die for! Honourable mention to a Collings OM1 SS VN that I sold @SteveS; I’d love to get it back but I’m happy it went to a good guy!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Goya "Dragon".

It's hard to know if these are the same guitar. The top one was mine, the bottom one is one of very few examples found online. It was a good guitar that got me through a few very lean years. Sometimes tuned in weird banjo-esque tunings, and often set up for lap style slide.


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

Mooh said:


> View attachment 334367
> View attachment 334368
> 
> 
> ...


Did you buy that in Brantford? I've got a Goya LP bought at Ken's on Colborne Street in '81 or '82. Currently my son in Picton has custody, but it's mine if/when I want it back.


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

Pawned a Samick Valley Arts tele style with 24 frets gold hardware hard tail, with a dark burgundy/brown finsh in Brantford in '95.
Cant find any examples of it online.
Anyone got one of those kicking around i'd like to buy it. Bought it at that music store on Market Street.


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

A few come and gone.Minty fresh one owner 56 strat with trem .
Original Veleno,minty 60 lp junior double cut x 2 and original late 50’s Flying V.


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

Roots-Picker said:


> For me, it was a Heritage H-157CM with Sheptone Tribute pups in a dark amber finish. I sold it because it was getting too heavy for my aging back, but the PAF tone from the Sheps was to die for! Honourable mention to a Collings OM1 SS VN that I sold @SteveS; I’d love to get it back but I’m happy it went to a good guy!
> 
> View attachment 334359
> 
> Sweet.Love the Heritage line. The weight and body profile is the reason I went for the 140’s....the perfect blend of what I believe is the best of the best for the LP style.


----------



## AJ6stringsting (Mar 12, 2006)

Dom Polito said:


> How about some post of guitars you felt like you should have never sold but did.
> Here's one for me. Wish I never did.
> Sorry it's a vid don't think I have any pics of it, at least ones I can find.
> Be interesting to see.


I miss my old Univox Beatle Bass, it had a unique sound and the action was incredible 😢


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

tomee2 said:


> I'm having more of a "why haven't I sold that yet" problem....





Diablo said:


> I buy more than I sell, so dont have this problem as much as those I wish I had bought....a couple of those were Alex's


These are both concerns I have. Honestly, I have kept almost every guitar that I've ever acquired. A couple old beaters that are in the , "I wonder what ever happened to.." category, and a Vantage A/E Tak copy that had a tiny neck I couldn't play. 

Nothing worth shedding a tear, or pining for.

But, before someone knee-jerks and assumes I was a spoiled rich kid, I can assure I was not! I lived a very long time with the 1 electric I got for Christmas in 1988, and then 1 acoustic I bought a few years later with dishwasher money till I cold afford to buy myself the toys I now have. I guess because I've worked so hard for each one, I do not want to move them out.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

I haven't regretted any of the guitars I've sold. I don't buy or sell anything on impulse and I have a tendency to hold onto gear longer than I should. I'm always afraid of letting one go because, "What if I regret it?" "It's such a good guitar!" so the process I go through to get to the point where I decide to part with it is usually very long and filled with anxiety. BUT, once I do decide I'm done with a piece I am really done with it.

The ONLY piece I do regret selling is the Fender Custom Vibrolux Reverb Amp that I used to have. Only reason I sold it is I got a really good deal on a Vibro-King and that forced my hand into pushing something else out the door. My buddy ended up buying it and we play in a band together. Whenever he brings it to a gig I regret having sold it because it sounds so flippin good. The other end of that is the Vibro-King purchase was a total mistake. I know some guys love them but my experience was pretty meh. That series of transactions is the only thing I wish I had an "undo" button for.


----------



## Dom Polito (Jan 8, 2016)

Great insight. Thanks for sharing, and agree on many levels.


----------



## Vally (Aug 18, 2016)

davetcan said:


> The 2 that immediately come to mind are a PRS Johnny Hiland and an EBMM Axis Super Sport.
> 
> View attachment 333276
> 
> ...





davetcan said:


> The 2 that immediately come to mind are a PRS Johnny Hiland and an EBMM Axis Super Sport.
> 
> View attachment 333276
> 
> ...


i think I ended up with that PRS


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Vally said:


> i think I ended up with that PRS
> View attachment 352628


That's it! I did end up buying another 😁


----------



## Johnny Spune (Sep 15, 2014)

Not my picture obviously but I had one of each colour and mine were the originals. I own newer Jems now. Was always looking for a better player...of course the better playing wasn’t the guitars fault.
I’m going to find a nice wall and hit my head....


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Johnny Spune said:


> View attachment 352697
> 
> 
> Not my picture obviously but I had one of each colour and mine were the originals. I own newer Jems now. Was always looking for a better player...of course the better playing wasn’t the guitars fault.
> I’m going to find a nice wall and hit my head....


Funny, I have been researching these and the RG's lately. I have a 1987 RG-550. They were released the same year as the Jem. A friend of a friend knows I have it, and wants to buy or trade something for it. He had a 1990, and regrets moving it. The reason he wants mine is because it is white body, black guard, & maple neck. He's offering up (straight trade) a 2017 Kramer








The reality, he would be on the short end of the deal, as his is "worth more" but I can't do it. If mine _wasn't_ an 87, or mine _wasn't_ my first real guitar, or if I hadn't had mine for sooooooo long (91/92-ish) I don't think I'd be struggling. As I said, he had the exact colour combo, and has been on the hunt since the early 2000's and cannot locate one. Mine's the first he's seen.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

My last job was a victim of covid so I 've been out of work since November. I started selling some things around the house so I would have money for mortgage etc. I sold My Yammy 12 string yesterday. 10 minutes later I got a job offer. Suffice to say looking for a new 12 string. ( i think I found it too but I'll post that in a new thread this afternoon)


----------



## Johnny Spune (Sep 15, 2014)

SWLABR said:


> Funny, I have been researching these and the RG's lately. I have a 1987 RG-550. They were released the same year as the Jem. A friend of a friend knows I have it, and wants to buy or trade something for it. He had a 1990, and regrets moving it. The reason he wants mine is because it is white body, black guard, & maple neck. He's offering up (straight trade) a 2017 Kramer
> View attachment 352698
> 
> 
> ...


I see why he wants to buy it. Don’t sell your beautiful guitar! Cause when you do you sell a little bit of your soul. Then your floating around like me with an old chunked out soul just hangin’ together with old guitars strings and duct tape!


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

There aren't many guitars I regret selling but there are three amplifiers that I miss. Vibrolux Reverb, Fandango, Road King.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

I don't buy anything I don't intend to keep. So the only one that got away was the first guitar I ever had, and should have kept just for sentimental value. It was a cheap beater electric, picked it up up for a case of beer and let it go for an eighth of shitty weed. Ahh the glories of youth.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

SWLABR said:


> Funny, I have been researching these and the RG's lately. I have a 1987 RG-550. They were released the same year as the Jem. A friend of a friend knows I have it, and wants to buy or trade something for it. He had a 1990, and regrets moving it. The reason he wants mine is because it is white body, black guard, & maple neck. He's offering up (straight trade) a 2017 Kramer
> View attachment 352698
> 
> The reality, he would be on the short end of the deal, as his is "worth more" but I can't do it. If mine _wasn't_ an 87, or mine _wasn't_ my first real guitar, or if I hadn't had mine for sooooooo long (91/92-ish) I don't think I'd be struggling. As I said, he had the exact colour combo, and has been on the hunt since the early 2000's and cannot locate one. Mine's the first he's seen.
> View attachment 352700


Do not do that deal. An old RG550 is very much worth keeping.

Then, go out and buy a 1984, or get a Shredder kit from BYOguitar.com's custom shop.

Get 'em both!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Paul M said:


> Did you buy that in Brantford? I've got a Goya LP bought at Ken's on Colborne Street in '81 or '82. Currently my son in Picton has custody, but it's mine if/when I want it back.


Sorry, just seeing this now.
No. Probably bought it in Stratford.
Funny you mention Ken's. I have an autoharp (with the receipt) that my father bought there in the '60s.


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

Mine was a Goya L5 copy I had in the 80s. Wonderful guitar. Traded with a pal for a Guild flat-top -- I think a D28ch. Lovely strumming guitar but not so great for finger-picking which is how I play. Went to get the Goya back and he had traded it for a Takamine of some sort at a store in Peterborough and they didn't have it anymore. And that was that.


----------



## zero10 (Feb 2, 2021)

My first guitar was a Jackson PS-7 in Trans-Green. I traded it back in 1999 or so towards my Ibanez RG7620 that I have had ever since. The last little while I started really regretting ever parting with it and started a hunt for a replacement. I finally tracked one down and ended up paying far more than I probably should have for what is basically an entry level guitar but at least I have filled that hole in my life/collection.


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

At opposite ends of the spectrum, but in electrics I wish I'd have kept the Monty Blues Master I had, and I sold a Tokai Tele that was a very nice guitar I wish I'd have kept. Truth be told, while I don't love them to own, I had a 2004 Strat that I refinished and put a Firebird in the bridge of that was cool, and the Burny Junior I had was one I wish I'd have held onto.

In acoustics, I sold my old Larrivee maple d-03, but a good friend bought it, so I do get to play it from time to time. While I'm not a Taylor nut, I had a 1996 514ce I wish I'd have held onto.

My biggest gear regret - trading my Blackline Drip Edge Vibrolux for a Dr Z Maz head / ZBest cab.


----------

